# cortana has no voice



## dunlawton (Jul 6, 2009)

sound works on everything else. microphone works Cortana responds in text--no voice


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

what type of account do you have a Local Account or a MS Account setup when you login ?


----------



## dunlawton (Jul 6, 2009)

MS account on a HP desktop


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

http://www.pcworld.com/article/2984...e-windows-10s-hey-cortana-voice-commands.html


----------



## dunlawton (Jul 6, 2009)

etaf said:


> http://www.pcworld.com/article/2984...e-windows-10s-hey-cortana-voice-commands.html


I have all the settings ON for Cortana. I have also uninstalled and reinstalled the audio driver. Sound is fine on Skype, music etc Can u think of anything else I can try? I really appreciate your help


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

try the recorder 
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us...7-baad-e1dc059500ef/how-to-use-voice-recorder
see if the mic is working


----------



## dunlawton (Jul 6, 2009)

my mic was working and Cortana would answer in text etc. But your reply made me think of something else. I had mic configured to work with speech recognition program. Could that be interfering with Cortana? At this point, I disabled MS speech recognition program, but now can't set up mic. I've run the wizard several times but mic won't set up. I'm feeling stupider by the minute. Does speech recognition program have to be on to have Cortana work? or is it possible the fact that mic was configured for speech recognition program that caused Cortana to have no voice? Anybody know? Any help or ideas are much appreciated -- btw speech recognition program sucked


----------



## yashbhutoria (Aug 23, 2016)

try checking volume of your microphone in control panel under sound settings


----------



## dunlawton (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks to all who responded. I have spent a lot of time but finally have it working. The old ms speech recognition program I had configured was the problem. Had to be disabled. Cortana is now working properly Happy Days!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

thanks for letting us know
what was the exact program and what exactly did you do
may help others searching


----------



## dunlawton (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm sorry I cannot be of specific help as I did so many things, I cannot be sure which one was the cure. The main thing is that ms speech recognition program is incompatible with Cortana. Used together Cortana just texts the poorly understood words of the speech recognition program. I was unable to uninstall ms speech recognition--First I removed from start menu which had no effect. then I found a way via speech recognition program itself to disable it. After that I changed numerous audio settings and finally Cortana had a voice. I kept checking with Skype to make sure mic was working. Sorry I can not be of more help. Thanks again to those who responded to my request


----------

